

WebKit Font Smoothing - twampss
http://maxvoltar.com/archive/-webkit-font-smoothing

======
mattdw
I am all for 'controlling the look of your webpages', but this seems a step
too far. In a browser-provided or user stylesheet, sure, but he's added it as
a rule to his website's css, which means that – were I running a recent enough
webkit – he would be altering _my_ antialiasing settings. I see no good reason
to do that.

